# Which Arrow Rest



## mightybaron (Dec 18, 2002)

Super tuner! nothing to go wrong as there is not any moving parts and simple.


----------



## Bobbyson1a (Dec 11, 2005)

I'd go with the Brite sight pro tuner. Mike is a great guy and friend.:thumbs_up


----------



## PerfectScore (Feb 14, 2010)

trophy taker


----------



## treefox1 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bright sight !


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

AAE Freakshow.You can torque tune it.


----------

